# Recover gmail chat history



## ammuvava (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,

I want to recover my gmail chat history which was deleted 2 years ago.
I've removed it from the trash also.Now I'm using a new HD.Is there 
any chance to recover it?


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

If it was deleted 2 years ago from the email entirely there is no chance at all of recovering it. its long gone.a new hard drive wont recover it either.once something is deleted on an email account its gone forever and there are no magical programs out there to get it back.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, there is one circumstance that might help you, though it doesn't sound like it applies.
If you access your emails through a mail program like Outlook or Thunderbird, the copies on the google servers might still exist. However if you access them by logging straight into gmail, have indeed gone for good.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The poster is referring to "gmail chat" which I assume means Google Talk. It's not e-mail and wouldn't be in an e-mail client.


----------



## ammuvava (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm logging straight to gmail and don't use any other mail programs.


----------



## ammuvava (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea I mean gtalk chat history....


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Doublehelix, Googlemail gives you a chat feature when logged into the e-mail using your internet browser.
https://mail.google.com/mail/help/chat.html
It does indeed save all your chat history as though they were emails.

I don't however think it could be used if an email client were involved, and therefore assume ammuvava uses the webmail directly. That is why I too suspect it's a lost cause.


----------



## ammuvava (Aug 22, 2011)

But sir whether I'm using gmail or gtalk for chatting, all the history will be automatically saved in my inbox.I lost them and now I want them back.This is my prob.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive had gmail and google talk is a feature of the email. if your history was deleted 2 yrs ago its gone for good.if you save it it should be there if it wasnt saved i dont know what to tell you. after a period of time i think its deleted automatically whether saved or not and theres not much you can do about it.you might have to contact google and find out what happened.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

After two years, unless you backed it up someplace, chances are extremely high it's toast.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Only Google can help you, and the chances of them responding to your request to restore data you deleted 2 years ago is slim to none. 

Your Gmail data is not stored on your computer if you're accessing it via the web interface.


----------

